# Latest groundbreaker



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, this is the first prop that I feel comfortable posting here. I've come close many times but always get a bit nervous knowing the quality of stuff I see here on the forums. Just a simple ground breaker with a wooden base and upright. Newspaper and duct tape for the body/ribs/arms and 2 layers of mache over them. Everything skinned with Liquid Nails and then several successive layers of paint. The teeth are just hot glue cut to shape. Now on to my next one!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... you did good so be proud!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, I like it. Maybe sponge on some stain, but that up to you.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the facial expression! I agree with BD; I think a little stain to mottle his color up a bit would be a good finish for him. along with a little gloss maybe... those liquid nail corpses have a gooey-looking quality that's just uber gross when it looks wet heheh

He's gross and fun. Good job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is great! TOTers won't have a chance.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He looks great to be posted on here, very nice work. He will scare the poop out of the toters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a great big "I'm going to bite you" grin

The first prop post you do is always the scariest.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what an ewee gouey cool prop


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great to me!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

love his teeth!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

smileyface4u23 said:


> love his teeth!!!


Me, too. What did you use to make the teeth?


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Love that drip effect you used on the eye and mouth. Gives it that sort of 'toxic' look. 
Nice job Parabola!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop. I've been nervous about post my work too. Maybe this year I'll get up the nerve.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Me, too. What did you use to make the teeth?


Hot glue a la Christian Hanson. All credit goes to him and his video.

I would like to hit it with some stain if I get the time but overall I am happy with it. There is no substitution for experience I will say that.

Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the gooeyness of this guy and I agree he looks toxic. I'd be even afraid to touch himfor fear he wouldn't wash off and I would wake up Nov.1st with a zombie hand ala Ash in Evil Dead 2.


----------

